# nEED WIRING INFORMATION



## brummer (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I need your help. I would need to have the wiring layout and information for the rear view mirror ( with the homelink and the compass inside). There is a 10 pin connector on the back of the mirror, and I was wondering if someone would have the pin out of the connector and what they are or even the wiring diagram?.

Your help would be appreciated.

Thanks

HB


----------



## bharned3 (Dec 31, 2007)

Try this 

Index of /ESM/Nissan/Maxima


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

*pdf*

Or try looking fo the manual @ PDFTown.com


----------

